

Ask HN: What is going on with the Boxee Box and Netflix? - kylelibra

Does anyone have any insight to offer about why the Boxee Box still doesn't support Netflix?  Netflix as a company doesn't seem to have many issues putting their service on every device out there, why would there be a hold up with the Boxee Box?
======
togasystems
They are planning an update by the end of January:

[http://blog.boxee.tv/2010/12/31/vudu-arriving-next-week-
netf...](http://blog.boxee.tv/2010/12/31/vudu-arriving-next-week-netflix-by-
end-of-january/)

